# How Many Ladies Use All.......



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

their stash?? Come on fess up.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

not in a million years!
well, maybe 1 and 1/2 million


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

too funny.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL back atcha!!!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I periodically make a effort to use my stash...which makes me feel so good...I go buy more! :lol:


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Of course you do. Buy MORE!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

My Husband contributes to my Yarnaholic behavior!!!!!!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's my daughter who enables me!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya, Right!!!! LOL We have to blame someone for our addiction.

My cats enable me, because they drive me crazy!!!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I doubt in this lifetime.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Yarn cremation. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe if I don't buy anything at all for three or four months I would use it. 

Ok no way that's happening, boy that was a couple of scary moments.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


OmGosh. You are to funny. Good answer!!!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess we ALL should hide!!!!


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I just spend 3 days organizing and weeding out my stash only to discover I now have room for more. It never ends.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh not at all! I started this year saying I would only do projects using my stash but that didn't last long! I do love going downstairs where I keep my yarn and browsing through all the colours and textures. My son told me he will stuff my coffin with it when I kick the bucket!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you serious? Then there would be nothing to call a "stash."


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I work with Seniors and what they have taught me is that it is difficult to live on a fixed income,so I am saving my stash so that I can afford to knit when I am 88


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I plead the fifth.... :shock:  :roll:


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I do, except for small amounts that are left... I am single and do not have that much disposable income to get a stash going... ;( Maybe someday I will, then it will be time for me to kick the bucket.... lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Oh not at all! I started this year saying I would only do projects using my stash but that didn't last long! I do love going downstairs where I keep my yarn and browsing through all the colours and textures. My son told me he will stuff my coffin with it when I kick the bucket!


That's not a bad idea! I think I'll tell my son to do that with whatever my knitting buddies don't want. There's no way I'll ever be able to work up all the yarn/thread/etc. that's found its way into the house!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahaha, not me.
I always buy what I like and... well, not always have the time to make something out of it.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


Lol, you and me both!


----------



## pipersdaughter (May 12, 2012)

I dont BUY a lot of wool - only what I will use, BUT I have been lucky that two friends of mine have brought me large black bags of wool, mainly cones for nachine use, but I have used my wool winder and made it thicker to hand knit. One of them also gave me a lot of aran and Icelandic wool - which I am using a lot. I have also crocheted a lot of large throws with some of the strange coloured wools

But I HAVE a lot of eyelash yarns - which I do use a lot - both for toys and garments


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I won't live that long. I am very generous about giving away yarn because I am trying to downsize. But yesterday I went to the thrift shop and there was this beautiful skein of yellow yarn just begging to go home with me. I couldn't hurt it's feelings.


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

every now and again I thin out my stash and then hey presto I have more storage space so buy more yarn lol xx


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


This is a joke, right?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Never in a million yearns.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I was just looking at my bins this morning. I have only three medium bins and they are overflowing....oh, yeah that box in the corner and that basket over there. I was thinking I need to use up most of it before I buy more. From what you ladies say, that's not gonna happen. Thrills my heart to be part of this group.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> KEgan said:
> 
> 
> > their stash?? Come on fess up.
> ...


Boy, I sure hope it's a joke.....there's NO WAY I'm EVER going to use all mine....'cos then I wouldn't have a stash!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I try to use stash yarn for new projects, or to use stash yarn for things in my queue that I bought it for. But new things always come up.I gave my SIL eight balls of Jojoland to gift his new SIL; he had never looked inside the Magic Armoire and was amazed. He took pictures.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I try to use stash yarn for new projects, or to use stash yarn for things in my queue that I bought it for. But new things always come up.I gave my SIL eight balls of Jojoland to gift his new SIL; he had never looked inside the Magic Armoire and was amazed. He took pictures.


hmmm took pictures here come the blackmail letters to rat you out be careful very careful of who you show your stash to.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well good intentions about using up my old stock of yarn went out the window when I got distracted by a slip stitch throw and just had to buy new yarns to make it. Of course I went overboard and bought far too much, so now my stash has grown not shrunk.oops


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

KEgan said:


> My Husband contributes to my Yarnaholic behavior!!!!!!


As does my SO. He is as bad as I am. He sees pretty yarn, and asks me what I can make with it. I tell him, and in the shopping cart it goes. All that is on the shelf/bin that he sees and asked me about........lol

So no, I'll never get through my stash. I've already told my daughter that she gets it if anything happens to me.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


If I used it up then I wouldn't have a stash by definition. lol


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I have always bought cheap yarn-but I don't have to anymore so I have a large garbage bag full of it and am sending it to my daughter. Long story, but she is now divorced and lost EVERYTHING including her needles and hooks. So I am getting her restarted again. Good place to dump my yarn before it gets too old to use. She is grateful for it and I am grateful to get rid of it. Whoopie! Now I can start over!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


Oh that's a frightening thought,lastest lot are in the bottom of the wardrobe...running out of space, but i'll cope.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Maybe if I don't buy anything at all for three or four months I would use it.
> 
> Ok no way that's happening, boy that was a couple of scary moments.


Your post actually has me laughing out loud first thing in the morning!!! Too funny, as I look at all the sugar & cream and I Love This Cotton that I bought this week, wondering where on God's green earth am I going to store it all!!! This will keep me busy all day!!!! :lol:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Never. What if all the yarn stores went out of business? I would need my rather large stash to survive.


----------



## grammyknits4u (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, I just started knitting again after 20 years so I don't have any stash just yet, but when I do, is it okay to blame it on the grandchildren because I can see it coming? LOL


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

And here's the other thing about why stash yarn stays around so long. It's made up of stuff I buy on impulse, for the most part, without an idea in mind of what I'm making,and so I buy only one or two skeins. Then, if I want to actually make something, I need lots of yarn for that project, so have to buy different yarn. I think it's a trick made up by sellers.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Is that a joke or what........lol?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I am kinda working on using my stash,but then I get emails telling me that there are sales on and I just have to check them out.Plus I have friends who have yarn that they don't want or they find yarn at a yard sale and they know that I would love to have it.So my stash is getting bigger and bigger and bigger....


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

If you used ALL the stash you wouldn't have one! How depressing!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Could never use it all,no matter what.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

just used up all my dk wool out of my stash, just chenille and 3 ply to go now! Then have a legit reason to buy MORE MORE MORE!!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Considering I just placed an order from WEBS during their sale, and another from Jimmy Bean for a few specific projects I would say...No..never will I use up my stash!


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well. I will sooner or later....maybe later...if I do not add any more....


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I work with Seniors and what they have taught me is that it is difficult to live on a fixed income,so I am saving my stash so that I can afford to knit when I am 88


Ohhhh I like that. :lol: Yup, I will starting go through my bucket list patterns and buy all the yarn I will need to make all the projects I will never have enough time to make. ;-)

YUP, that is my story and I am sticking to it. :thumbup:

Stash, what stash, it is now inventory.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're too, too funny. You see, I want to give my kids something to have to go through and figure out what to do with after I die. They know if they do the wrong thing with it I'll haunt them forever!......LOL


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

if I confess will I be able to go to heaven taking my stash with me? But I do use it as much as I can I use to have 10 large tots filled with stash now down to 2 bins. Its taken 3 years to do that..


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

If we used it up then there wouldn't be a stash. How horrible that would be!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not telling!!!!!!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, right! :thumbup:


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Never! After all one must have emergency resources.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

What stash????That's my lifeline!!


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you imagine the yarn withdrawal all over the world? It would be epidemic.

Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

This is too funny! I just bought an antique pine chest with the intentions of putting the grandchildren's toys in it! I'm now looking at a chest filled with yarn...

Thanks for the chuckles....goes well with my cup of coffee!!

Jan


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

With the stash I have I need to live to at least 150 yrs old. And then hope my eyesight and memory keeps in tact also.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Stash, what stash?? OK, so I quit buying yarn for a few days and then I learned about the Mystery Box on KP and I had to solve the mystery didn't I? It wasn't really buying yarn. It was a BOX, really, and it was KP's fault. OK, I'm pleading the 5th.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

My second prefered method of destashing is to trade/give yarns to beginning knitters and to knitters who knit for charities. Yesterday I trade for service 8 skeins of Phildar brown yarn (I had it for at least 5 years, never liked it; and 5 skeins of purple acrylic....). She was happy and I have two empty drawers in my unit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


Does donating count as using it up?


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

If I lived another three score years and ten, and bought no new yarn, it might happen. (BTW, I've got a trip to WEBS scheduled for next week!)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NOT possible! You've GOT to be kidding. I can't knit fast, and I crochet even slower. I'm a baaaddd girl! Tee hee...


KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no intention of knitting up all that yarn. Because I keep finding stuff I like and buy some more. So my list of items I want to make just grows and grows.

If you run out of yarn, you die. I ain't goin' for a lonnnnng time!

knittykitty


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > Oh not at all! I started this year saying I would only do projects using my stash but that didn't last long! I do love going downstairs where I keep my yarn and browsing through all the colours and textures. My son told me he will stuff my coffin with it when I kick the bucket!
> ...


 Hey, JJ, you know the same thing happens to me, too! Yarn just "finds" it's way into my house and goes upstairs and I have no idea how it knows where to go! Uh-huh! It's true! [and if you believe that, there's bridge in Williamsburg I'm willing to swap----for yarn]. ;-)


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

beautiful shawl!


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

Maybe we knitting addicts should all get together with our stashes and knit the biggest scarf in the world.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


I love this answer!!!!! I will never live long enough to finish it all though. I hide any new yarn when I buy it. Once I have used some of what I already have in my craft room, I then sneak some of the new yarn in to it. DH doesn't go mad at me anyway because he has his own 'stashes' of various things. xx


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

I send/donate certain yarns to knitters who will use it up faster than I will. I think when we REALLY NEED something, it's soon there for us.
Decluttering this morning then finding yarn I'd forgotten about is my wake-up call. I've frogged WIP's that wouldn't have fit, and I used that yarn for hats knitted with love and donated for strangers. No guilt, I won!! For now hehe.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

I've not bought any yarn since march of this year working on getting rid of my stash.. almost there!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I WILL use my stash some day !

I have a cedar chest full plus a few plastic totes.. I tell you it is going down slow but sure. I do not call new yarn stash....stash is old yarn..LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Heavens!!!Not a chance, I try but it still big and today I am going to a LYS that is offering a 25% off on all their yarns...who can resist! Not me. :lol:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


Welllll, then it wouldn't be STASH would it!????


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> Stash, what stash?? OK, so I quit buying yarn for a few days and then I learned about the Mystery Box on KP and I had to solve the mystery didn't I? It wasn't really buying yarn. It was a BOX, really, and it was KP's fault. OK, I'm pleading the 5th.


You are so funny! No wonder I love this site and spend more time on here then I do Facebook!

:lol:


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I had been thinking about learning to weave for a couple of years. I finally bought a loom with the intention of learning a new craft AND using up my stash. Now I'm exploring and buying great new yarns made for weaving and that is becoming a fairly large stash lol. 
It's hopeless. I'm just giving in to my obsession - it could be worse, right?


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Would LOVE to see a picture of your "Magic Armoire" I'll bet it's awe-inspiring!
Also, helps the rest of us to validate that we are not alone. 
"STASH is GOOD"!!!!



cydneyjo said:


> I try to use stash yarn for new projects, or to use stash yarn for things in my queue that I bought it for. But new things always come up.I gave my SIL eight balls of Jojoland to gift his new SIL; he had never looked inside the Magic Armoire and was amazed. He took pictures.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> And here's the other thing about why stash yarn stays around so long. It's made up of stuff I buy on impulse, for the most part, without an idea in mind of what I'm making,and so I buy only one or two skeins. Then, if I want to actually make something, I need lots of yarn for that project, so have to buy different yarn. I think it's a trick made up by sellers.


That's my story too...and I'm sticking to it !!

:XD:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Might happen if I'd quit adding to it!!!!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> You're too, too funny. You see, I want to give my kids something to have to go through and figure out what to do with after I die. They know if they do the wrong thing with it I'll haunt them forever!......LOL


May I ask what is that beautiful foliage in your avatar?


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I have yarn in many places, not to hide it from DH because he helps me process fiber to spin into yet more yarn, but because I had to give up my craft room for my 5 year-old GS who lives with us...I have bins full of yarn and even found yarn in my fabric stash and I think in every closet. I feel I should add I got my mother's stash when she passed away and she got a stash from someone else. I could never use it all even if I retired today (wishful thinking) and did nothing but knit and crochet until the end. My daughter wants a sweater in a cotton blend sport weight. hmmm...don't have any. Guess I'll have to order some.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

KEgan said:


> Ya, Right!!!! LOL We have to blame someone for our addiction.
> 
> My cats enable me, because they drive me crazy!!!!


I just love those cats....they surely can't be blamed :lol:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


If I live to the age of 117.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


 :shock: :roll: 
Was that a serious question?
If it was, I plead the 5th,


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, I can't stop laughing. And now I am back to spinning and have even more stash.

Years ago I worked in a small yarn shop owned by several older ladies. They told me they had an agreement that when one of them died the others would rush over and take her stash before anyone else could see how huge it was. I have always remembered that.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

My family had a surprise birthday party for me here at home. While I had them all together I took the two girls into the room where I have me stash stored in a closet that we seldom use. They had told me what they would like me to knit for them and I then showed them the yarn that I have already. The youngest one said "Nanny just how much yarn do you have? Are you going to open a store? "
After laughing my head off I showed her all of the colors and textures, she picked out the one she wanted , and all was right with the world.

Now I will have to go buy some more to replace the yarn I will be using for gifts.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha etc. I had my hands on some the other day and talked myself out of . Really! I did!! That's twice in the last week!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > You're too, too funny. You see, I want to give my kids something to have to go through and figure out what to do with after I die. They know if they do the wrong thing with it I'll haunt them forever!......LOL
> ...


I think that is a field of lavender, but I could be wrong.
V


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

Been working off my stash for years but it doesn't get any smaller!!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I promised myself I would use what I've got before adding more to my stash, doing well up to now. I'm down to 2 sweaters worth, 3 scarves, 4 balls for dish cloths and a couple of odd balls, but I am now getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## sargentpenny (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll never use it all .I just reorganise it on rainy days! Makes me feel good anyway.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

It wouldn't be a stash if I used it all up!!!!!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

We should have a exchange program going on .I'm sure we have all bought yarn we thought we could use and never did,also I'm into barbie clothes and baby hats right now{I go through spells}So need finer yarn.Forget the bigger items like blankets or sweaters ,it takes too long


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

NOW REAlly!!
If I used ALL my stash, just what would I have left to work on?
scrubsewer


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that everyone is confessing that they will never get thru their stash, I think we should share our favorite way to use up odds and ends of it. Anyone have any ideas? I will never get rid of my stash as I have high hopes for retirement one day and like most will be on a fixed income and will need it for backup. Happy stashing!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha etc. I had my hands on some the other day and talked myself out of . Really! I did!! That's twice in the last week!!


You poor dear. Have you joined a 10 step program? My DH just got me some new shelving. It LOOKED huge until I started putting bins on it. Trying to get organized.......

:roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am pleading the fifth, ;-)


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

cuzzins said:


> Now that everyone is confessing that they will never get thru their stash, I think we should share our favorite way to use up odds and ends of it. Anyone have any ideas? I will never get rid of my stash as I have high hopes for retirement one day and like most will be on a fixed income and will need it for backup. Happy stashing!


I have knit little newborn and preemie hats, but as yet have not donated them. I called our local hospital and left a message with the correct person asking how to donate them and she never called me back. I know they accept donations so I guess it was just an oversight. But you can use all different sizes for little hats and there are many free patterns online. They are really fast to make, too.
V


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Seriously......are you serious.....what fun would that be?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I have several grandkids who learned to knit and crochet over the past year. I have to confess that my stash got down pretty low. But, fortunately, my good friend Grandma Jan, was cleaning out some of her stash and she brought me 3 grocery bags of yarn. So now I am back in business for taking care of more of the grandkids over the summer and keeping them knitting and crocheting. I also got a set of 6 flower looms that we will figure out how to use with scraps of yarn. But to answer your original question, we probably NEVER use up all our stash. Because, after all, each project generally has some bit of yarn left at the end.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I need a large stag so I have plenty for yarn swaps. Rofl


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

You know I don't want to use all of mine, that would just be to scary not having any on hand when I need it. No, No, No, that just can't happen.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

are u kidding? i woke up wondering what i will ever do with all of mine....and i am always looking for more!


----------



## carley44 (May 24, 2012)

I hide mine from my husband! If he only knew.....


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't even decided what to knit with my stash yet


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

vpatt said:


> cuzzins said:
> 
> 
> > Now that everyone is confessing that they will never get thru their stash, I think we should share our favorite way to use up odds and ends of it. Anyone have any ideas? I will never get rid of my stash as I have high hopes for retirement one day and like most will be on a fixed income and will need it for backup. Happy stashing!
> ...


Don't give up on trying to reach someone at the hospital. We know everyone gets busy. Fortunately for me, I have a good friend who works in the NICU/Nursery at one of our local hospitals, so I just send them up with her.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I told my Husband, that if I went into a nursing home, even if I was BLIND, my yarn has to go with me. I love the feel and smell of yarn.

Have yarn, will travel!!!!  :lol:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm trying, but friends keep adding to it as I seem to be the only one still knitting.My next door neighbour has just given me two sackfuls,but that is going unknitted to the nearest animal charity shop.Enough is enough


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

If I had or could aford a stash, I would most likley say NO!!! LOL
Although I have a good job, I live on only 6 hundred bucks a mounth. It not easy to do. sometimes just keeping the electric and phone bill paid is rough.(Ex-husband, and long story)
Was left will several bills to pay, and he got away scott free!! (cuz he's a bum with no job)
After I finish paying off the 20 thousand (thats now comming out of my paycheck) wich by the way will be in about 6 or 7 more years,Maybe then I will be able to start buying yarn whenever I want. LOL
For now I just dream about it.
BTW, I am not crying about my situation. I am thankfull I have a job in this tough time, and even happier to get rid of the bum that was holding me back for all that time.
I am better off now, and I thank god I am here and can enjoy each day. There are others out there that are worse off than I am, so I try to find the blessings in everything, each day I am here.
Some day I will get to own a stash!!! I know I will!
Bobbie


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Our granddaughter will be inheriting my stash.


----------



## raggyanne (Sep 27, 2011)

I am 17 months in to using up my hoard. But in order to finish things from my stockpile...guess what..I have to buy more yarn and this leaves more yarn left over. Should be clear in another ten years or so. Ann (UK)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is what I do...
I find a pattern I want to do.. Then I go through my stash and realize I don't have the right yarn for the project and I end up buying more... sometimes I get lucky and find yarn in my stash for a small project... I also have yarn waiting for the perfect pattern... but a person can only face all that beautiful yarn so many times before breaking down and buying some new stuff... its made to be bought right???


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

One time I used all my stash. It was a nightmare. My dear sister heard about it and sent me 2 big boxes from her stash with the admonition not to let that happen again. I never will. Went to ACMoore yesterday and they had some nice Patons lace yarn for $5.99 and I got one ball in a lovely pink/gray. No idea what to make with it but it sure is purty. Edith M


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, I might have everything used up by my 200th birthday....
assuming there are no good sales till then. :shock:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Mystikerin, I can tell you are an optimist! Be sure to let us know the secret to living to be 200!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Not likely will I ever use every skein...that's fine....I have friends lined up to take what they want.....and since we have very similar tastes I think they will enjoy my yarn.....
julie


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not at all. It's my back up


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be a mission impossible task. Besides, I like having my stash around.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

salbee said:


> Maybe we knitting addicts should all get together with our stashes and knit the biggest scarf in the world.


Love this idea one way to keep it summer all year around so have fun knitting our first ever global blanket.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think I will ever come to the end of my stash xx


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Can only happen if I have a 2nd Life.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Now if I could just get my husband to put shelves in the old armoire downstairs, that would be a perfect place for my stash. I don't have a huge one like some of you do but then I am just getting back into knitting after not doing it for many years. I finally got to mostly retire. I had surgery so am taking time off and then will go back and finish a project. We bought a knitting machine and would love to know how to set it up and use it. I will maybe have to advertise to see if there is someone in the area that knows how to use one. It is an old Brother's. If we ever figure it out, our stash will grow. My husband is the one who wanted it.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Along with knitting a lacy christening dress, an afghan, and spinning yarn to dye for a sweater, I'm using odds and ends of yarn to crochet a granny square afghan.

I keep several projects going so I don't get bored and quit before I've finished them.



cuzzins said:


> Now that everyone is confessing that they will never get thru their stash, I think we should share our favorite way to use up odds and ends of it. Anyone have any ideas? I will never get rid of my stash as I have high hopes for retirement one day and like most will be on a fixed income and will need it for backup. Happy stashing!


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i really don't know how much i have has i hide it everywhere.its all for projects i will get round to one day... :lol:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as PalJoey46! What are we on candid camera or something? Do we have a "yarn Nazi" after us? What's the jig? Someone said they just spent 3 days organizing their stash, try 2 weeks here! People give me yarn, there was a black garbage bag on my porch a few days back and it was full! When someone dies, the kids load up all the yarn and bring it to my house, needles, books, etc. I love the books and well, heck, I love it all. Then when I go to thrift stores, I buy yarn and books. Once a year I go through weed out what I don't want and take it to the Senior Center. Or try to trade with someone else. I got 6 unfinished baby blankets with yarn the other day, they all just need the edging done. Great for the hospital! Lovely blankets. So don't bother me about using my stash...........I will use it one of these days when they stop making such beautiful and unusual new yarns.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a chance on this crazy earth . . .


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

What a question!! I will never use it up in my lifetime for sure, unless I knit/crochet 24/7, never mind cooking, gardening, shopping etc. And then, what... no stash?? Scary thought!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

HAHAHEEHEE! It's called a stash for a reason


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

You got that right. Am hiding most at my mom's house. I go check on her and my yarn to make sure the yarn thief doesn't take either one of them.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I only use mine to create space to buy more! Am making ipad/pod covers for charity at the mo and have made a nice hole in one box. Hmmm!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Is that what you were supposed to do? I thought we get a prize for having the most left!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I know this is the joke for today. I don't see myself ever getting to the end of my stash. I am constantly adding to my stash. I look at it this way I have children who crochet and grand children who knit. They will have a good time using my stash. I may even leave instruction on how to distribute my stash of patterns books magazines as well as yarn.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

stash? what stash?.............
oh no you're not supposed to go in there!!!!! stop!!!!!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you think that is sad, thinking of leaving instructions for distributing your yarn and books and magazines?. I have mentioned this to my daughter as i take pride in my collection of patterns and my yarn is almost more then i can ever use... have no more room to store more....


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

It wouldn't really be a stash if you used it all, now would it? ;-)


----------



## billboard (Sep 18, 2011)

I BOUGHT LOADS OF WOOL SO THAT I WOULD HAVE IT TO KNIT WHEN MAYBE I WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO AFFORD TO BUY IT, NOW I'M 78 STILL BUYING MORE AND DON'T SEEM TO HAVE SO MUCH TIME AS I THOUGHT I WOULD


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

If we used it, then it wouldn't be a stash, right?


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

My married daughter found my stash and told me I didn't need that much yarn, so she took a BIG box full. Of course I went looking for a color I knew I had, and it was gone, so had to go replace it with new. Moved my stash now, so she can't find it until I kick the bucket, then she will have more to play with!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

You've got to be kidding, right? I have stash under the beds, in the closet, in the garage, anywhere it fits. I do try to use some but always needs a color to coordinate that I don't have so need to get more!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Well, I'm about to cheat and get rid of most of my stash. My husband and I are going to Tijuana next month with our friend's group from church and build two houses and a school for disabled children. In addition to the building projects, we will also be running a day program for children in the community (not just those for whom we are building) and their mothers. The moms want any materials to make anything...they have nothing. We are bringing bolts of fabric and sewing supplies and, at our planning meeting last night, I mentioned that I had some yarn. Boy, did everyone's eye light up! So, my stash will get all used up, although not by me!  

Excellent excuse to go shopping for more yarn, dontcha think?


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll never live that long!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you ever saw a pattern that you want to make.You go to the stash ang you don't have enough,wrong color,so we go to the yarn store.Well yarn is on sale,if it's on sale it;s a deal.So you buy the yarn for the pattern.[of courseit's not on sale]But you saw a pattern last week,that you thought you'd make.Do you have yarn in the stash, well it's on sale so i'll buy it.Thats why the stash never goes down. happy knitting


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Stash implies to me "that which is held in reserve to possess, admire, and very sparingly tap into when inspiration hits". I'll never use it up but love occasionally digging into my stash to use as a second yarn to carry with what I'm currently knitting, or to add a second color stripe, or to share with a sweet friend who wants to learn to knit. (Am saving some Berrocco "suede" in the hope of knitting the Uggs booties for a grandchild some day. )


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

I am 67 so I am trying to use my stash, but...If I need yarn I don't have in stash for a project then of course I have to buy! LOL


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

What stash? No.... don't open that closet nor those drawers. Nothing is in those tubs. No, I don't have a stash - hey don't go in that room and there are only groceries in the trunk of the car from when I went out today....... : )


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> You're too, too funny. You see, I want to give my kids something to have to go through and figure out what to do with after I die. They know if they do the wrong thing with it I'll haunt them forever!......LOL


this sounds so much like me,I tell them this will be their punishment for all things they did(that I didn't know 'bout) man will they have their work cut out for them. lol


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I had so much yarn and nothing to knit so decided to use some of the stash up.I made a small blanket for an elderly lady ,a v neck top for the youngest grandson and a multi-coloured jumper for his brother . I still have a load left!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I are working on it! But...........if I happen to come across some yarn on sale, I will buy it, sneak it into the boxes...........sometimes I need to buy something to go with something from the "closet"! (giggle)


I am sending this today from my new anniversary present! Hubby surprised me with a new computer with more memory. So now after he comes in from work he gets to transfer photos, knitting program, and such for me...........COOL! Has been 38 years today, jeepers time flies!!!! ya'll have a good one.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I figured it out and if I live until I'm 273 I'll use it all....what do you think my chances are?


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been using mine.....I am now on my third "small" afghan.... more like a lap afghan for so many people who love to sit in a recliner to watch TV or craft or read. This is ideal for many seniors who sometimes say that their legs get so cold. I originally started with an afghan from a Scrappy Step afghan

http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm

However, I then changed it somewhat. I start with a crocheted chain.... the current one is 125 in the chain.... I then count off... and I begin from the left side. The afghan I am making is in 25 double crochet segments.... so I did the first 25 in one color, and then counted out the next 25, and this becomes a stair step over the first (I connect with a slip stitch and crochet another 25 ... I am including a picture of the one I am working on currently.... I made one with 6 double crochets (that is on my granddaughter's bed, the next one was 12 in each color and now this one is 25. Here is a picture and I call these Joseph's Coat of Many Colors lap afghans and a wonderful way to use up stash!!!!!!! God bless!!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Well, I have several grandkids who learned to knit and crochet over the past year. I have to confess that my stash got down pretty low. But, fortunately, my good friend Grandma Jan, was cleaning out some of her stash and she brought me 3 grocery bags of yarn. So now I am back in business for taking care of more of the grandkids over the summer and keeping them knitting and crocheting. I also got a set of 6 flower looms that we will figure out how to use with scraps of yarn. But to answer your original question, we probably NEVER use up all our stash. Because, after all, each project generally has some bit of yarn left at the end.


I taught my gd to knit and now she wont buy yarn she thinks there is no need she shops at Nana's.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

cuzzins said:


> Now that everyone is confessing that they will never get thru their stash, I think we should share our favorite way to use up odds and ends of it. Anyone have any ideas? I will never get rid of my stash as I have high hopes for retirement one day and like most will be on a fixed income and will need it for backup. Happy stashing!


Good idea! I often think about starting a thread asking what are favorite patterns that are used over again. But I have never gotten around to it because I'm trying to use up my stash!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I do! I make baby & kids hats, use little balls left over & stripe the hats, they are so cute. Don't even try to color coordinate them. I just reach for a ball & use it. I made a lap throw for myself to use over my legs when watching TV. Did the same thing, just reached out & grabbed a left over ball, it turned out to be so nice! I love it & it's the right size for me. Try it!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I probably have enough yarn to clothe a village ( if they were little people) and some times I feel a little guilty, but not much. So when I get a new pattern which is almost every day, I hop in the car and go off and look through all the yarn. I have made some things from my stash for babies and toddlers and will try to do more. I give all my projects to my grandchildren, gifts for friends, and charities. Think I am going to make myself a shawl, but I am going to have to buy the yarn.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I neglected to mention..... I was 80 on my birthday last Friday. I prayed to the Lord that he would allow me to live long enough to use up my yarn....but, ALAS, I keep buying more. In the last week, I have bought about 15 more skeins!!!!!!!!!! I just got wonderful colors online ... I bought Red Heart LOVE from Create for Less! Lovely yarn at a good price. 7 oz. skeins for $5.00+ and I also ordered some 14 oz. skeins for $7.89..... I have to admit, I am a Yarn-o-holic. I firmly believe that our bodies might grow old, but our minds stay young when we keep on knitting or crocheting!

MaryAnn


----------



## sargentpenny (Jun 4, 2012)

I have used some to knit egg cosies like monsters & cupcakes.Also made some lavendar baags & used up some of my stash of buttons too


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Never! Not in yarn, not in fabric!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

use ALL my stash? Maybe if I become Methusalah.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, knit faster or try chrocheting, it is faster than knitting & you don't have to count stitches as often! (LOL)...Judy


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

My husband is an enabler. He gave me a gift card for Michael's for our anniversary. Every once in a while I have the rearrange yarn in the closet so he can get to his clothes. Have been making fish hats with some of my stash, also baby hats and booties.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't but what I did do was to get clear plastic totes and organize my stash. Now I can see what I have rather than
just guess what is in all those plastic bags and boxes. If I didn't feel like getting all the boxes out, I just bought another skein in the color I needed. I love my new storage.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hhmmm... So define stash versus supply? I am going to use it all. I can only knot and crochet so fast. So I do accumulate more than goes out...


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

My husband is my biggest fan and is worse than I am. On our Saturday to do list he always puts my LYS at the top!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Not me. I have a bead stash,and a fabric stash also.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Don't people collect stamps, coins, etc. Why don't we just call our stash a "collection" one that we look at, touch, wonder what beautiful item it will become........????..??


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I like that answer.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

We are all just doing our patriotic duty by stmulating the economy.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

vegasmeme said:


> You've got to be kidding, right? I have stash under the beds, in the closet, in the garage, anywhere it fits. I do try to use some but always needs a color to coordinate that I don't have so need to get more!


how true that its!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Knitting keeps us young and makes us happy. I wish my daughter and daughter-in-law would let me teach them to knit, but thetpy said the did not need to as I make things for them and each if their two children. Don't know if I will be here LNG enough to teach my two grand- daughters who are 2 1/2 and 3 1/2, but I am planning on it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sue... keep your husband...he is a sweetheart. Puts LYS at the top of the list??????? He is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Your daughter and daughter-in-law are shallow not to want future generations to be taught. When they grow up, they will say "we wish grandma had taught us!"


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Good for you! You should kive to be about 110! Maybe by that time you will have used up all your stash! Nah...we'll all never use up every little piece of yarn we have left!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Knitting keeps us young and makes us happy. I wish my daughter and daughter-in-law would let me teach them to knit, but thetpy said the did not need to as I make things for them and each if their two children. Don't know if I will be here LNG enough to teach my two grand- daughters who are 2 1/2 and 3 1/2, but I am planning on it.


Maybe you can tell them my story. I was taught to knit by a friend of my mother's, who was visiting us for the weekend. The friend did the cast on for me and taught me the "knit" stitch. I knitted away at that for the entire weekend, intending to make myself a scarf. Then, the friend left and my mother walked by and saw me knitting and said, "That's not how you do it...you're knitting it wrong" (I was winding the yarn with my left hand & my mother had very old-fashioned ideas about people being left-handed...although my father was...). Mom tried to teach me "her" way, but having already learned one way (and being 12 and stubborn), I just couldn't (or refused!) to learn another.

I put down my "scarf" (it was probably only about 12" long) and didn't pick up knitting again until after my mother had died. A friend told me that she and her neighbors were starting a knitting group and would I like to join. I told her my story and she said that her neighbor was really good at teaching people how to knit.

I really regret not taking advantage of my mother's knitting skills. Mom could do anything with her hands...she was very artistic and creative. She could have taught me so much, if only I hadn't been so stubborn way-back-when. I spent hours at my mother's bedside, as she was dying of cancer. I read tons of books, but I now know that knitting would have been much more soothing to my soul.

After Mom had passed, I found a little baby sweater that she had started and never finished. I think it had been intended for my older brother, who was three weeks early. Once Mom got busy raising kids, she never had time to knit again. I finished the sweater and gave it to my niece, at her baby shower last year, "from Nonnie".

So, there's my story. Share it freely, so that the younger generation may (hopefully) see themselves and avail themselves of your knowledge. As a friend of mine used to say, the saddest phrase in the world is "If only I had..."


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Yarn stash??? where ? really? who am I , what am I doing ? I claim oldtimers to that question ..


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep your husband & give him a hug from ALL of us!!!


----------



## tappling (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't bought any yarn in a couple of years and someone asked if I could make them a hat w/black for the summer, I explained to her she will have to get the yarn. She doesn't know anything about yarn and said she would use my judgement. She is unemployed so I told her I can do the hat but it would be another color. I am truely working from my stash and I still don't any dents!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I LOVE this idea. That will definitely be my next "scrap" project. Getting tired of Granny Squares!



Meditation601 said:


> I have been using mine.....I am now on my third "small" afghan.... more like a lap afghan for so many people who love to sit in a recliner to watch TV or craft or read. This is ideal for many seniors who sometimes say that their legs get so cold. I originally started with an afghan from a Scrappy Step afghan
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm
> 
> However, I then changed it somewhat. I start with a crocheted chain.... the current one is 125 in the chain.... I then count off... and I begin from the left side. The afghan I am making is in 25 double crochet segments.... so I did the first 25 in one color, and then counted out the next 25, and this becomes a stair step over the first (I connect with a slip stitch and crochet another 25 ... I am including a picture of the one I am working on currently.... I made one with 6 double crochets (that is on my granddaughter's bed, the next one was 12 in each color and now this one is 25. Here is a picture and I call these Joseph's Coat of Many Colors lap afghans and a wonderful way to use up stash!!!!!!! God bless!!!!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

It is so fun reading and visiting on this site Can u
Imagine if we all sat down together for coffee and a knitting "bee". Oops did I date Myself&#128540;


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


It will never happen! And I'm now getting my mother's stash because she can't see to crochet anymore.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Use my stash? I thought that was something to be saved for emergencies...like all the yarn producers in the world going out of business at the same time or something.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

He's a keeper!



sues4hrts said:


> My husband is my biggest fan and is worse than I am. On our Saturday to do list he always puts my LYS at the top!


----------



## tappling (Mar 28, 2012)

get plastic small needles for children and teach them now. Remember babies have minds line sponges and can retain a lot, I here a lot of my co workers and friends say how their little ones are using technology (iPads/Smart Phones) that helps the parents learn! Something to think about. WOW they grow up and learn so fast.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats like asking will you use all your patterns you've collected. I know I will not outlive my stash, or use all the patterns its just not going to happen !!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i start using my stash.then i see something i like and have to buy.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

It always is good to have a laugh. Thanks!!!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Never have and probably never will.... I should probably have my needles and some yarn buried with me... just in case my hands get restless in heaven.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

If I used it all, I wouldn't have a stash! Can't see that happening. LOL. Besides, who can resist adding to it with beautiful new yarn.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Never have and probably never will.... I should probably have my needles and some yarn buried with me... just in case my hands get restless in heaven.


Did you ever see the movie "Defending Your Life"? In it, Meryl Streep and Albert Brooks have died and are at the "Way Station"...in one scene, Meryl Streep is devouring a bowl of spaghetti and saying, "Isn't it wonderful? You can eat all you want and never gain weight!" My idea of heaven is being able to sit and knit all you want with beautiful yarn and never run short!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

surely you jest!


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

KEgan said:


> Ya, Right!!!! LOL We have to blame someone for our addiction.
> 
> My cats enable me, because they drive me crazy!!!!


Right - I have to blame someone, and I blame my cat, Otto. If I don't keep my yarn put away he lays on it and get his fur all over it. Soooo I have to keep all my extra yarn put away and then I forget what I have. Who would want to use all their stach. I would be afraid I would run out of yarn. (you know, like a addiction to yarn.).


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


I do! I am working on a bedspread from my 365 Knitting Stitches A Year calendar, and only using yarn from my stash. My bedspread will consist of blending colors of yarn from my stash to knit squares for each individual stitch pattern from the calendar!

I have not purchased yarn in quite some time because I have an overload of it!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought a small antique trunk with the idea that it would be able to hold my stash with room left over and it might have at one time. Now? Trunk is overflowing, yarn in the closet yarn in felted hobo bags hiding in every nook and cranny and I keep buying. Use it all? Never.


----------



## sargentpenny (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you kidding...use all my stash???????????????????


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


I will never confess to anything because my Mom taught me not to lie. lol


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Considering that I have yarn from 30 years ago (still in great shape, I might add.)..... and of course I keep adding to the stash. (like the order from Webs due any day..LOL)...I don't think I will ever use it up. I give yarn to my daughter (so much yarn, that she says don't give her any more...she has no room...but will be moving into a bigger house this year, so more yarn will be headed her way...)and I give to my sons girlfriend who uses all that I give her and even orders herself more yarn...my kind of knitter. I need another 100 years to even start to use up all I have.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

It wouldn't be a stash if it were all used up!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Never.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I might ....someday... if I live to be a couple of hundred years old....


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, sort of. People give me all their parent's yarn stashes and I have started making donation baby blankets to get "rid " of the stuff. (about 1 hour on the knitting machine!) As for my own stuff, I have beautiful yarns that go back to the early 80s, and I'm now beginning to use them to make things for the grandkids. And then I discovered a new web site with some fun stitches (Newstitchaday.com). But my heart yearns to get back to lace. But a lot of my stash is worsted or heavy worsted. AND I KEEP BUYING MORE!!!!!!! Well, that keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's right knittykitty! No matter what, don't give up the needle.
Knitlady999



knittykitty said:


> I have no intention of knitting up all that yarn. Because I keep finding stuff I like and buy some more. So my list of items I want to make just grows and grows.
> 
> If you run out of yarn, you die. I ain't goin' for a lonnnnng time!
> 
> knittykitty


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not I said the grandma.......


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I even have my mom's stash that no one else wanted when she passed. Some of it is so tangled I'll probably never be able to use it, but I sure can't throw it away...my kids will have to do so and they will with no problem. My daughter has absolutely no interest in knitting and/or crocheting. I'm lucky that hubby never says a word about my yarn though.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Count me in!
Knitlady999



salbee said:


> Maybe we knitting addicts should all get together with our stashes and knit the biggest scarf in the world.


----------



## Cassiej (Apr 25, 2012)

My stash is my pension plan. Stash I buy has to be aged before use. Stash given me is more of a challenge and I tend to use it because I feel sorry for the poor yarn that wasn't used. How can I use this old yarn is the challenge.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cassiej said:


> My stash is my pension plan. Stash I buy has to be aged before use. Stash given me is more of a challenge and I tend to use it because I feel sorry for the poor yarn that wasn't used. How can I use this old yarn is the challenge.


I like that..."stash has to age before use" I wonder if Mark will believe that one???


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Stash? What stash!!????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My girlfriend and I cleaned out her yarn stash, mine-no way, and took it to our knitter's group that meets monthly and let everyone "shop", for free of course. The rest is in my closet, kind of a hidden new stash!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Seriously? Are you really serious?

The only reason why our stash would be all gone is if we were dead and our kids sold it in an estate sale. Knowing MY kids - it would simply become their stash LOL



KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will never be able to use all my stash in my lifetime even if knitted non stop from now till I die and never purchased another skein/hank of yarn!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

dec2057 said:


> Seriously? Are you really serious?
> 
> The only reason why our stash would be all gone is if we were dead and our kids sold it in an estate sale. Knowing MY kids - it would simply become their stash LOL
> 
> ...


My daughter would have a hissy fit, but I am sure she would get the yarn she wants and let my sons girlfriend get her pick of the yarn before giving it away. The yarn is in the finished basement and my kids call it Moms basement...like a store. *some of my daughters coworkers thought it was a store and wanted to go with Bethany next time she went*


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


All these replies make me feel so normal!!! 
Betty


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

Surely you jest. :roll:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you realize how many yarn shops profit from our addiction? Do you realize how many jobs we create as a result of this passion. Obama thinks he creates jobs? Hell No!!!!!! We create jobs because it employs people at the mills, at craft and yarn shops, plus it keeps many knitters and crocheters happy.... All of us go to Drs. with smiles on our faces....and they think they are curing us/ No they are not...... we are cured by our dedication to our ability to craft and it keeps us calm and happy!

Amen!

MaryAnn


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm only 70. I keep trying, though!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

love that reasoning & love KP...& also enjoy reading all of your answers & opinions (and thoughts)...


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

We are sitting down together for coffee! I am sipping mine as I type this note to you & all of the friends I have made on KP. Hope your coffee is as good as mine!!! Love you all...Judy


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

not me as fast as i get ambitious and start to use it- more appears I swear it grows!!!!!!!!! but would not give up my stash for anything


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

donmaur said:


> not me as fast as i get ambitious and start to use it- more appears I swear it grows!!!!!!!!! but would not give up my stash for anything


I tell Mark all the time that the adult yarns have made some baby yarns...(of course, he does not believe me...wonder why???)


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i am as i hav to clear some of the garage


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I would only use it all if i knit 12 -16 hours a day for many weeks and i consider it a small stash, beside a little bit of wool for colonial re-enactors hats i do /did for a while. now only do them if someone asks for one. 
last evening on a whim i made a crocheted curly scarf to use up most of a skein they ar e such fund to make and easy. no pattern just used my own imigination to do it and a med hook 2-3 hours so easy and nice with varigated yarn. knitting/crocheting just is such a creative hobby /obssesion.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I think about using it all but don't have time
I see something else I want to knit
Ann


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Huh? My stash? Of course not, since I keep adding to it! I just bought a groupon for my favorite LYS--couldn't help it. Some knitters I know say they have too much yarn or enough yarn. Don't think I'll ever have too much yarn or enough yarn! I'm drawn to yarn like a bee is to honey! Carlyta


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Use my whole stash? I have a decent stash and just got back from a visit to California where I had one suitcase with nothing BUT yarn. I won't live long enough - hmmm - I think I'll make my stash part of my will.

Marian


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

made 5 baby afghans and didn't even put a dent in my stash, did use up some of the baby yarn bought in England 35 years ago. Maybe, just maybe I'll put a dent in the stash someday


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> not in a million years!
> well, maybe 1 and 1/2 million


snap.......


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

KEgan said:


> My Husband contributes to my Yarnaholic behavior!!!!!!


So does mine, when I say which one he says both or all.
Don't you just love that. 
Mine is in 6 large bags on a shelf he built for me. I have 3 more that won't fit he hasn't seen them yet....LOL. 
But I am going through them they're my baby wool bags.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I do I turn any yarn I get into sweaters for the Sweaters for kids
project @ Guideposts/World Vision,afghans for Project Linus,
chemo caps for a local cancer center and other small projects
for two shelter programs for Moms and kids. All yarn are donated
and I use every skein or ball.


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

If I live to be 200 I'd never finished the WIP's and I'd have to live to be 600 to use up all the stash! But the BIG question is-----DO I BUY MORE! Oh yeah......... All the time! That way, even if I do live to be 1000 years old, I will always have enough to have something to work on!


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

um, what exactly is using up a yarn stash? I'm saving it up to insulate something--BIG


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I make good use of those 5 little words: What color do you want? That way, the shopping trip wasn't MY idea!!! Shelty lover


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Love reading all these replies. Of course I will never use up all my stash. I have been doing some organizing of my stash (one large plastic bin and about 6-or so- medium bins). The way that works for me is to put each color together. Just made 2 scarves for donation using my dark pinks from my stash. Made my first "longways" scarf and did knit, purl, knit, knit, purl, knit...
But then in a new clearance bookstore found a rack of yarns that were selling for 1 skein for $2 or 6 skeins for $6. Of course I bought the 6 skeins to add to the stash.
I too, feel normal after reading the replies. And when things are going well in my life, I love to "play" in my stash. Makes me feel better looking at the colors, textures, future projects...


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Having just added a significant quantity of yarn to my stash, I can safely say that my children will someday be saying, "What on earth are we going to do with all this yarn?"


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


Don't want to highjack your topic but what about our male knitter's stash?


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I will most likely leave much stash behind when I leave this world, but that's okay- my daughter knows it will all go to her and she will be only to happy to have it!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

If we used it all up, then we would not have a stash!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I periodically make a effort to use my stash...which makes me feel so good...I go buy more! and that starts the infinity circle!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have plenty of yarn to keep me busy.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

I confess i cannot tell a lie there is no way i even want to use all of my stash, I can always find a new yarn i love and just have to have so the old stuff has to wait for a time when i'm frustrated by a project or worse it's a holiday and all the yarn stores are closed and i NEED to start anothe project. I am so glad i am not alone me and my stash were getting a little lonely


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Well for goodness sake, how am I going to help my brand new LYS be a success if I just concentrate on knitting from my stash?


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

You have got to be kidding....my stash has stash!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


Yeah, right, sure, I use only my stash yarn, although some of it has not been stashed as long as others. 24 hours makes it stash, right?


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

When my sister visited at Easter I gave her 2 grocery bags full of wool from my stash to knit some beanies for charity and daughter saw me and said why was I given all my wool away, which I replied I have wool more than I could possibly need and I won't run out any time soon.
Her old bedroom is now my craft room and is stacked with plastic tubs of wool and craft things.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


working on it, but I keep getting donations from people I know, so . . . I'll never reach the end


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have slowly and unknowingly built my stash to the point I do not want anyone to know how much I have. I try to use what I have for a project, but the colors are not what I pictured it to look like. So I go on line and find some yarn on sale, cuz I feel bad buying more and then I see all this pretty yarn and I buy twice maybe 3 times as much as i need, cuz if you buy $50 worth it is free shipping!! And if I go to a LYS I get totally out of control and buy "extra" just in case. 

But in my defense, when DH gets in Cabelas or Scheels he goes nuts and buys 3 or 4 of every lure on display---cuz if that lure works he wants to make sure he has a back up in case it gets hooked up under water while he is fishing! And those little things can cost $5-$7 a piece! ---I love my DH!

My hobby is still cheaper than his.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually buy something to make a pattern, don't end up making it, but I end up giving the yarn to someone knitting for chairty.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

When my husband was still on this earth,we would go to see trains.He always bought something to remember the trip.Well we went on the harley to maine.There was this great yarn store,i had never seen one with so much great yarn.You know i had to buy some.Now picture this me sitting on the back of him with my armslike a scarecrow. yes bags of yarn in both hands.what a wonderful trip.He looked at me with that look//// i had to have something to rembemer the trip.oh how i miss those days yes even the trains, happy knitting


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

If I live to 100 I'll never use all my stash. I keep promising myself no more wool, til something else catches my eye that I can't resist. Socks for Christmas for everyone again this year!


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I work with Seniors and what they have taught me is that it is difficult to live on a fixed income,so I am saving my stash so that I can afford to knit when I am 88


when I was in the work force and had some disposable income at sales times being a multicrafter I would pick up yarns,threads.beads.ribbons and such and named it my retirement trousseau.Am now w ell into my seventies and my trousseau looks like lasting a good time yet.The only problem is trying not to use it for the sake of using it earlier


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this a serious question    
I will never use all mine


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


How could I do that, when I keep adding to it!!!!???


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

You're kidding... Right??? Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

has anyone seen the bumper sticker he who has the most toys win . wellwe could change it to she who has the biggest stash my daughter told me to send this no she doesn't knit happy knitting


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

If I used it all up, it wouldn't be my stash any more. I realized long ago that my real hobby is buying yarn, and knitting is just an excuse for the buying. 
I used to live in NYC, but moved far away some years ago. A couple of days ago, I flew in to JFK airport, and was being driven up the Van Wyck in a taxi, and my first thought was that I would be passing close to Smiley's Yarns--where most of my stash comes from--and would the driver mind stopping there on the way to the hotel? Never mind that I have no room in my luggage for yarn, or that I had no time to stop there, and won't on the way back, either, I would have loved to stop and get more yarn to add to my stash!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah Right you betcha


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

that's like saying that you'll make all those recipies that you cut out of the papers


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I knit hats, all sizes, for the Christmas Child shoeboxes. I have a bag of odds and ends so will now use them to do the
Itty Bitty Hat pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Came close one time. That was way too close a thing though. I had two skeins of yarn left. Not anymore!

JanetLee


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

When we moved from NY to NC I got rid of all my stash and the moment it left my hands I went into immediate withdrawal shakes. Bout cried - well okay I did cry. That was the only time in 40 years I was with out yarn, stash, fiber, wool. What ever you want to call it I was without it and NEVER EVER want to go through that again. Never again. I will use my stash but not use it all. You must have lost your mind for asking that. Shame on you!!!!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I could probably start a yarn shop and still keep buying...it's like an addiction

I had a friend who was worse than me and she aways laughed and said "if I die people are going to find these closets full of garbage bags of yarn."..unfortunately that happed unexpectedly in May...65 yrs old and she'd just retired on Good Friday...Don't know what's going to happen to her stash...she must have been SIRDAR's biggest fan and was totally addicted to EBay


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Give them to a Church Knitting group,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsC said:


> Good place to dump my yarn before it *gets too old to use*.


Packaged food, photographic film, and medications have best-before dates. How _old_ must yarn be before it "gets too old to use"? Some of the yarn in my stash is older than I, and I'm 66! :?:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I do use it as much as I can I use to have 10 large tots filled with stash now down to 2 bins. Its taken 3 years to do that..


*BRAVO!!* More power to you! Would that I could say the same.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> Am making ipad/pod covers for charity at the mo


I'm trying to picture any owner of an iPad/Pod being worthy of receiving charity ... Oh! Maybe there's a fundraising charity selling the covers to the owners of such gizmos? _That_ makes more sense!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I do use it, and I trade yarn with friends. That has not, however, stopped me from buying any time I see a really fetching skein.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


This is a joke???????


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

My stash could be knitted up in a year. Guess I better go shopping.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I'm 58 and when I was about 24 my Grandma told me to buy lots of yarn now because when I get older I won't be able to afford it! so I buy!!! when I moved from a house to an apartment it had to be a 2 bedroom cause I needed a place for my yarn!!!! I still buy so I must not be old! in fact I just recieved my craftsy mystery box!!!2green and 2 burgandy and 1 ribbon yarn and size 13 bamboo neddles!!! woo hoo!!! just like my birthday!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> I just spend 3 days organizing and weeding out my stash only to discover I now have room for more. It never ends.


LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Oh not at all! I started this year saying I would only do projects using my stash but that didn't last long! I do love going downstairs where I keep my yarn and browsing through all the colours and textures. My son told me he will stuff my coffin with it when I kick the bucket!


Your entry made me laugh. Oh my!


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gosh, if I used it all, then it wouldn't be stash!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cricket074 said:


> Gosh, if I used it all, then it wouldn't be stash!


You're absolutely, right.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

My step daughter says I have enough stash that when I die I can leave it to her, be reincarnated as her daughter, and there will still be stash left over.

I can neither confirm nor deny this idea...

I'm not tellin'!!!

Nancy


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > Oh not at all! I started this year saying I would only do projects using my stash but that didn't last long! I do love going downstairs where I keep my yarn and browsing through all the colours and textures. My son told me he will stuff my coffin with it when I kick the bucket!
> ...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I do use my stash because I mainly knit in scrap. It started out when I didn't have a pit to hiss in and didn't buy except for larger projects which were few and far between. Now it is to the point of insanity and I'd be really embarrassed if my kids knew how much is really squirreled away.....


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I won't live that long... ;-(


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Wish I could use it all -- it's taking up a lot of space in my craft room.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I almost bit through my lip to keep from laughing. Hubby is sitting right next to me.
Kristine


glnwhi said:


> I am not confessing to anything you think I spend all that time hiding it to confess.lol


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

There you go! Makes perfect sense.
Kristine


Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I work with Seniors and what they have taught me is that it is difficult to live on a fixed income,so I am saving my stash so that I can afford to knit when I am 88


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

mayve if i get to heaven.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

mayve if i get to heaven.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

no way - stash is good for dreaming & sceaming.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

BC said:


> no way - stash is good for dreaming & sceaming.


Amen to that! We all should contribute to a book on, '1000 Ways to Scheme Your Way to a Bigger Stash'

In fact, now going to start a new topic!


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

Not only do I have a respectable yarn stash, but there also is all that fabric, crochet thread, cross stitch and embroidery projects. I tend to burn out on stuff, then move on to another project. Right now, I'm still knitting socks, but have a new kitten that likes to get on my lap and play with the yarn. Have to knit when she is asleep.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

To dream the impossible dream LOL and I am a male knitter.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Iswear mine breeds in their boxes. I made a whole load of lap rugs for Age UK, and when I looked there wasn't even a dent. Note to self - work harder at getting rid of stash.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

lorraine magee said:


> When my husband was still on this earth,we would go to see trains.He always bought something to remember the trip.Well we went on the harley to maine.There was this great yarn store,i had never seen one with so much great yarn.You know i had to buy some.Now picture this me sitting on the back of him with my armslike a scarecrow. yes bags of yarn in both hands.what a wonderful trip.He looked at me with that look//// i had to have something to rembemer the trip.oh how i miss those days yes even the trains, happy knitting


How cute Lorraine Magee, I can just picture you on that Harley with your arms stretched out holding your bags of yarn flapping in the wind! ;-) That's a sweet memory!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > knitnanny said:
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL Use up all my stash??? I've been knitting like a fiend lately, making up baby things for my niece, and for future grand babies. (my daughter assures me she will give me at least two, maybe four!) hahahaha
So, I used almost one box of yarn, and my cousin and her girlfriend called me, with a picture, to show me the birthday present they bought me. TWO large boxes of yarn they found at a garage sale! lol Gosh! With friends/family like that, I will never run out. lol Well, I did just come across a beautiful blanket that is many different colors, so now I know what I will be making with all that yarn! lol Now I just have to find more patterns for the 10 large plastic totes of the rest of my stash. No problem!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL Use up all my stash??? I've been knitting like a fiend lately, making up baby things for my niece, and for future grand babies. (my daughter assures me she will give me at least two, maybe four!) hahahaha
So, I used almost one box of yarn, and my cousin and her girlfriend called me, with a picture, to show me the birthday present they bought me. TWO large boxes of yarn they found at a garage sale! lol Gosh! With friends/family like that, I will never run out. lol Well, I did just come across a beautiful blanket that is many different colors, so now I know what I will be making with all that yarn! lol Now I just have to find more patterns for the 10 large plastic totes of the rest of my stash. No problem!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> When my husband was still on this earth,we would go to see trains.He always bought something to remember the trip.Well we went on the harley to maine.There was this great yarn store,i had never seen one with so much great yarn.You know i had to buy some.Now picture this me sitting on the back of him with my armslike a scarecrow. yes bags of yarn in both hands.what a wonderful trip.He looked at me with that look//// i had to have something to rembemer the trip.oh how i miss those days yes even the trains, happy knitting


You must have gone to Halcyon Yarn, I'll bet <G>.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Linda knits said:


> If I used it all up, it wouldn't be my stash any more. I realized long ago that my real hobby is buying yarn, and knitting is just an excuse for the buying.
> I used to live in NYC, but moved far away some years ago. A couple of days ago, I flew in to JFK airport, and was being driven up the Van Wyck in a taxi, and my first thought was that I would be passing close to Smiley's Yarns--where most of my stash comes from--and would the driver mind stopping there on the way to the hotel? Never mind that I have no room in my luggage for yarn, or that I had no time to stop there, and won't on the way back, either, I would have loved to stop and get more yarn to add to my stash!


You could have had them ship it home to you....just saying.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> We are all just doing our patriotic duty by stmulating the economy.


ROTFLOL!!!!! I have stash from the LAST recession!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

wetfeet2 said:


> There you go! Makes perfect sense.
> Kristine
> 
> 
> ...


This is so true. I'll be 74 next month. And, as I age, stuff happens... need for more expensive medication... ugggh, auto upkeep..., home replacements items like furniture, etc., plus higher cost of living, while on a fixed income, etc.; all the things that happens to us all... aged or not. Unless, you have big bucks in your retirement "stash"(needless to say, you MUST stash greenbacks for your retirement, on your own, because SS will NOT be enough to sustain you)... it's a lifesaver to have a wealth of knitting stash.

When I was working... (now, fully retired about 6 or 7 years ago) I'd buy any and all yarns to my heart's content. I still will buy yarn, from time to time, for special items or the recipient pays for the yarn when they want an item that calls for a large amount of yarn. Other than that... I have lots of good guality yarns for socks, in particular... or scarves, hats, etc. I'm still a "yarn snob" meaning that I like good quality yarn... so, I'm happy and so is the recipient. Not to mention that it gives me a wonderful "fuzzy" feeling to see all the stash that I have ... makes me feel "rich". LOL

I had a fire at the end of January and I had to do my "spring cleaning" earlier than usual. Among the items I had to trash and or give away, if in good condition, was a large part of my stash. Salvation Army made a killing from my donations, which included lots of yarns (two extra-large trash bags) that I knew would more than likely never be used. Yet, I still remained with stash that I truly "love". I've yarn to keep my fingers and soul happy for years to come. AND, I still buy yarn on a whim... when it's absolutely necessary... but, not as often as before. Hey, I'm a knitter and only human. We sometimes can't help ourselves.

Keep your stash. Store it carefully, use it as needed, if you can -- lol... and, someday you will truly appreciate the fact that you hoarded yarn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

grammyknits4u said:


> Sorry, I just started knitting again after 20 years so I don't have any stash just yet, but when I do, is it okay to blame it on the grandchildren because I can see it coming? LOL


You need to go on the Wool Arts Tour in October, girl. Some of the best shops in NH are on the tour.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Come to think of it, I did work up all my stash some 25 years ago. I had just a few balls of yarn left and they didn't seem to go well together, but things were tight and my fingers were itching to crochet. I tossed them all on the bed and asked my teenage daughter how she thought a blanket using them all would go. She considered the mis-matched pile of yarn and said it would be ugly. She told me not to put them all together in one blanekt. Too bad, thought I. 

Fast-forward a few months and the blanket was completed, and washed, and lying on my bed to be admired by all. In walked the same daughter. She looked at the blanket and declared it HERS! And she further said it would never be on any bed until she moved out and had ahome free of cat-fur in which to use it! 
She loves it! It went with her to Prince Edward Island for a few years, and came back to Montreal a few years later. There wasn't room in the car (1997 Tercel) when she moved to Fresno, so we took it to her when we went to visit a few years later. She actually requested that it be brought to her, though I've no idea if she'll ever need to use a warm-for-Montreal-winters blanket in Fresno.

The shock set in as soon as I began working on the last ball of yarn. I had NO OTHER YARN IN WAITING!! I couldn't begin planning my next project without any yarn in mind for it! Barring natural disaster or predation by yarn thieves, I am now lifetime safe from that situation ever repeating. My stash is plentiful!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

girlsknit said:


> that's like saying that you'll make all those recipies that you cut out of the papers


LOL


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

not me...I tend to horde it til I get inspired to do something

I really think it gives me more of a feeling of security that it's there waiting for me...you know, the 'just in case' disease?


----------



## JosevdW (Jun 4, 2012)

My husband is getting a little bit freaked out..
I have to much of yarn.. But the one I really like isn't for sale  At least not here only in Australie. Now he is trying to be a distributor for Europe!! He is sooo sweeet! But if he gets it to here.... He will be sorry I think LOL


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jessica Jean.....I know you used up a lot of yarn on the gorgeous Narrow Step Afghan that you made. I have one started and I am sure it will take 10 years to complete it. 

How long did it take you to make the one for your bed?

MaryAnn


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I have lots of yarn, and I recently "de-stashed" about half of it. I'm trying to stick to having yarn for a particular project. 

I hope to be able to brag/show here a new collection of socks and a baby kimono jacket. (I'm still new here so I hope that's okay).


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Redkimba.... welcome! We were all newcomers at one time. This is a wonderful site. Looking forward to you taking pictures of your creations and posting them here!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe this subject holds the record for having the most responses. I've come to the conclusion that every knitter and crocheter has a stash!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe this subject holds the record for having the most responses. I've come to the conclusion that every knitter and crocheter has a stash!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe this subject holds the record for having the most responses. I've come to the conclusion that every knitter and crocheter has a stash!

MaryAnn


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I've been knitting for about 5months now. And I already have a huge stash, LOL. Today I went through some of it and decided to use my sugar and cream cotton for dishclothes. I doubt I'll ever use all of it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Me! I make every effort to find a pattern for my stash yarn. The only time I buy yarn is if I see a really good deal on a natural fiber yarn. When my stash is empty, maybe in a year I will only buy what I need, unless I find a good deal on a natural fiber.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

What a good idea! If we are buried with our stash, then we can knit or crochet in Heaven!!! Can't go to the other place, it's too hot there to hold a ball of yarn on your lap!!! LOL!!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I may never use my stash of wool

susie cue


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Sammy's Nana...I'd be happy if I didn't ever have to use another dish cloth or towel!LOL!!! I do have a dishwasher, so that helps! I remember my kids all moaning & groaning because they had to dry the dishes! Poor babies! Now they all have either dishwashers or kids to do their dishes, too! Love this KP!!! Judy


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ummmmm, let's see.....................

if I can live to be 120 or so, I might make it.

Funnily enough, my husband and I were talking about that at lunch today. I have literally tubs of yarn, but I seem to wind up buying for specific projects - especially for babies. 

Happy Saturday!

Lynne


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Jessica Jean.....I know you used up a lot of yarn on the gorgeous Narrow Step Afghan that you made. I have one started and I am sure it will take 10 years to complete it.
> 
> How long did it take you to make the one for your bed?
> 
> MaryAnn


Since I never work on just one project from start to finish, I can't really say. I can say that I completed two queen-size and one lap-robe (6' x 3'; I'm a big girl!) within a year-and-a-half of learning the pattern. Once begun, it seems to go very quickly; it's almost addictive. Because I was forever cutting the end of the yarn and beginning a new colour, it was NOT my first choice of carry-along project. That meant it only got worked on while I watched TV ... when I wasn't working on something else.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

ok,grammaollie, what is the new topic? We ladies of KP love to comment on anything! LOL!!! And we are all old enough to have opinions, & we don't care if anyone else agrees or not! Just my opinion. Love reading these replies, I feel as tho' I've made many new friends! 

Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

ok,grammaollie, what is the new topic? We ladies of KP love to comment on anything! LOL!!! And we are all old enough to have opinions, & we don't care if anyone else agrees or not! Just my opinion. Love reading these replies, I feel as tho' I've made many new friends! 

Judy


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

Ever heard of SABLE? Stash Available Beyond Life Expectancy. I am a member of the club and it looks like a lot of you are too.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I will never live long enough to knit up my entire stash even if I quit buying yarn soon! Which by the way I don't intend to do! lol!


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

What kind of "stash" are you talking about? 
I have a "stash" of material that I have either bought sometime ago - or been given to me. I have elastic and lace and various threads - all given to me when I told my neighbour that I was doing some sewing. 
I also have other items for crafts when I have had a "bright" idea - or maybe it was just a senior's moment! Someday - someday - I hope to get around to using them!! For right now I do have a sewing project on the go and I am knitting!


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

use them as parting gifts, they won't be able to say they didn't get anything! lol


PauletteB. said:


> I know this is the joke for today. I don't see myself ever getting to the end of my stash. I am constantly adding to my stash. I look at it this way I have children who crochet and grand children who knit. They will have a good time using my stash. I may even leave instruction on how to distribute my stash of patterns books magazines as well as yarn.


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

My excuse is that I have to keep buying so when I retire I will still be able to knit because at that point I won't be able to afford yarn!!! LOL!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That's a good idea Matuttle!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

matuttle said:


> My excuse is that I have to keep buying so when I retire I will still be able to knit because at that point I won't be able to afford yarn!!! LOL!


Exactly!!


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

Well that is certainly true enough for finances! Every dollar counts. 

That is your story and you are sticking to it!! Besides when we are seniors - it is harder to get out and around to find the bargains! 

OOPS - MY GARDEN - here comes a storm and hail!!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I find that my stash is like the loaves and fishes. The more I use, the more there is! At least it seems that way.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


I doubt it I even give some to my sister-in-lae and the stach doesn't seem to be getting any smaller. I call it my retirement fund.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

jconard said:


> What a good idea! If we are buried with our stash, then we can knit or crochet in Heaven!!! Can't go to the other place, it's too hot there to hold a ball of yarn on your lap!!! LOL!!


I'm not sure about that. I'm always cold. How else could it be hot enough there to punish me?


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

NEVER live long enough!!! :}


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Probably will never happen! I need to live to be about 150 to use what I have now and I can't seem to stop myself from buying more!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

No way I'd live long enough. It was thinkable before I inherited someone else's stash to add to my own. Now it's to the point that traffic in my house has been impeded. Lovely Husband doesn't say a word of complaint but sometimes gets this expression on his face that I can only label "tight" and when my daughters visit they look at each other and roll their eyes. That's why I'm selling some of it. And it's SO hard to let go. 

This really is an addiction, isn't it?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I find that my stash is like the loaves and fishes. The more I use, the more there is! At least it seems that way.


I love miracles!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, don't sell parts of your stash, Grandma Jan! Hide it under the bed or somewhere else in your house so noone else can find it! It's too hard to let it all go...and...we can all meet in heaven someday & KIP again!!! 

Judy


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want to use up all my stash. I get a lot of enjoyment looking at it and reorganizing it from time to time.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Grandma Jan, you shared several bags of stash yarn with me. That was quite generous and my grandkids will appreciate it this summer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


That wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jconard said:


> Oh, don't sell parts of your stash, Grandma Jan! Hide it under the bed or somewhere else in your house so noone else can find it! It's too hard to let it all go...and...we can all meet in heaven someday & KIP again!!!
> 
> Judy


Someone from KP once suggested stuffing sofa pillows with yarn... serving a purpose while "in hiding".


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Joss said:


> I wouldn't want to use up all my stash. I get a lot of enjoyment looking at it and reorganizing it from time to time.


Me ... I love to "look" at my stash. Makes my heart jump for joy. LOL


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Sure, if you believe that I got a bridge to sell you.  
Yourmother - I love your little kitten.  Where did you get it?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

My hubby bought 2 more guitars this year...a lot more expensive than my yarn. AND I lost count of how many guitars he has. He doesn't say a word about my yarn. In fact, he told not to buy yarn just because it cheap, and to buy what I really want instead. I still love a bargain and figuring out what to do with it. No lack of stash in my future.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Not I


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

Sometimes our family do "roll their eyes" in disbelief or disgust - the question is: does it impede on you or family walking around the house? 
could it be a fire hazard? 

it is hard to know what to get rid of - if you are actively knitting or crocheting - or doing crafts. You are just going to speed up with your knitting!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> My hubby bought 2 more guitars this year...a lot more expensive than my yarn. AND I lost count of how many guitars he has. He doesn't say a word about my yarn. In fact, he told not to buy yarn just because it cheap, and to buy what I really want instead. I still love a bargain and figuring out what to do with it. No lack of stash in my future.


Good for you and your hubby. A true compromise; I say you have a very successful marriage. Bravo to you both!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

leen3611 said:


> I find that my stash is like the loaves and fishes. The more I use, the more there is! At least it seems that way.


That is the way I see it also.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

What I have is S.A.B.L.E = Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy

Why do I keep buying more?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> What I have is S.A.B.L.E = Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy
> 
> Why do I keep buying more?


Because...it's there. Just like why does a mountain climber climb a mountain? Because it's there.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Excuse me, please, but what language are you speaking? I've never heard the expression "use up all my stash" in Engish and wondered if it were a foreign idiom.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, I have read all the replies here, and it makes my heart happy to know that there are so many of you out there who are enjoying you stash!!!

Like I said before, at this time I can only dream of a stash at all, let alone a huge one, But I have faith that it will happen!!!

We dont all have stashes, but its not because we dont want one. hahaha
When these bills come off me (ex-husbands medical bills) in a few years, I intend to buy all the yarn I want, whenever I want. LOL OH WHAT A DREAM!!!!

Enjoy You Stash, and have a Blessed day Knitting/Crocheting
Bobbie


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Love the anology of loaves & fishes! Appropriate, too!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I have wool from way back and I still buy more and I'm running out places where to put it. Hubby thinks I'm mad..... :-D


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who likes to look at it then put it all back


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Excuse me, please, but what language are you speaking? I've never heard the expression "use up all my stash" in Engish and wondered if it were a foreign idiom.


Well said. It most certainly is a "foreign" expression... in ANY language.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

riggy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who likes to look at it then put it all back


Hey, it's like when we were little girls... and took our all our toys, and lined them up... etc. especially, with dolls or paperdolls. Or, our little dishes from our tea sets, etc.

We didn't have to play with them... just take them out, arrange them, and look at them {{{sigh}}}


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

riggy said:


> I have wool from way back and I still buy more and I'm running out places where to put it. Hubby thinks I'm mad..... :-D


Tell him he's lucky you're not buying and stashing jewelery... as one of my aunts did. She'd buy and send him the bill. LOL AND, she got away with it... is what puzzled me.

So, tell hubby..."It's only yarn... be glad it's not diamonds."


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Your day will come when you have a stash, too. Maybe if you are lucky, you will find a skein or 2 at a yard sale for next to nothing cost. Good luck...Judy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Wow, I have read all the replies here, and it makes my heart happy to know that there are so many of you out there who are enjoying you stash!!!
> 
> Like I said before, at this time I can only dream of a stash at all, let alone a huge one, But I have faith that it will happen!!!
> 
> ...


Keep the faith, sweetie. You're time will come... in the meantime take care of life's duties and don't stop dreaming.

Wish I had known you back at the beginning of February, when I gave away two big trash bags of stash to Salvation Army. (had a fired at end of January... when cleaning out stuff... my daughters FORCED me to toss or give away lots of stuff... including "some" of my stash... not all; I still have plenty of beautiful stash... lol).


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > I have wool from way back and I still buy more and I'm running out places where to put it. Hubby thinks I'm mad..... :-D
> ...


You are so right! My dear deceased husband was married before and his ex wife would go shopping for jewels.. my shopping for yarn was a huge relief to him. He was soooo supportive of any yarn crafts that I wanted. When I suggested buying a drop spindle and learning how to spin, he suggested buying a spinning wheel... I told him how much they cost and he just said.. "Well, I'll get you one. Just find the one you like." What a prince of a husband.. he spoiled me rotten!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Palenque1978,
LOL, Oh I know it will happen for me to, its just a matter of time untill I can afford my little yarn addiction/habbit. 

All kidding aside, I am very blessed with ppl I love and also in finding KP. I am still in the learning stages, and everyone here is very helpfull. I get lots of encourgement to keep going and its nice to know I can come here, ask any question I want, and not be made to feel stupid.

I have a spare bedroom I have been working on for quite a while now, so that when I do start buying yarn, I will have a place to put it. My dream lives on!!!

I am blessed in many ways, and I Thank the good lord every day, for my job and health right now.
Bobbie


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I keep trying to destash by giving to a friend who knits but when we got together and went through my stash, I ended up only giving her 2 skeins out of all the bins that I had. I guess I just hate to get rid of it. I look at what I have and remember what it was that I was planning on making out of that yarn. It's like it's "mine, mine, mine!" 
I just got some mail today and there were so many packages from Craftsy and Patons that they just put my mail in a box and left it at the door. And I keep buying more. Now I am looking for Trellis/ribbon yarn to make that Trellis Triangle shawl from the Lion Brand site.... And fun fur/eyelash to make GypsyCreams bears!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > riggy said:
> ...


Sounds like you didn't have to buy diamonds... you already had a Perfect Gem; a husband that not only loved you, but totally supported your craft. Why do the "good" ones die too soon? I know you're still counting your blessings.

Rest in Peace, sweet man.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


Your words brought tears to my eyes, as they were so true. He was a gem and the best thing that ever happened to me, and he was the love of my life. If it wasn't for him, I would not have time or money to learn to knit or buy good yarn. I cannot imagine finding anyone that can measure up, so I have not even dated since his death (3 years ago). He left such big shoes to fill.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > glacy1 said:
> ...


Bless you. I had tears in my eyes as I wrote it too.

All I can say is that time heal all wounds. In the meantime, you have your wonderful memories. And, he set the bar for you... if ever you decide to let another man enter your life.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I'm not the only one who likes to look at it then put it all back
> ...


That's very true palenque1978. I love to just take out my yarn, do some rearranging, and look at it.
Jocelyn


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Joss said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > riggy said:
> ...


No matter how old I become... 74 next month... there's still a lot of "little girl" in me... among other ages too.

Thelma


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Good morning,
My stash mysteriously grows on its own.... i just dont get it !!

P.S.
My late sister (16 years my senior) lived in North Attleboro in the late 1960s . My family and I would visit her in the summers. A long way from British Columbia Canada. I was about 10 at the time, but still have great memories of all the wonderful places we saw.
Cheers


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

glacy1 how true you are .I've been a widow for 17 years,your friends try to invite men who they think you might find interesting.Some how they never measure up.The last man in my life was my son. He passed away almost 3 years ago.It's now my daughter and me.I guess after a certain age you get to be content with your memories.appy knitting


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

wow what a treasure


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Like that would ever happen!


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Roe, 
Don't know where in NYC you live, but have you discovred Smiley's Yarns yet? They are on Jamaica Ave, off Woodhaven Blvd in Queens, and accessible by subway (overhead, maybe A train?) and by bus.
Linda


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Roe, 
Don't know where in NYC you live, but have you discovred Smiley's Yarns yet? They are on Jamaica Ave, off Woodhaven Blvd in Queens, and accessible by subway (overhead, maybe A train?) and by bus.
Linda


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

I must have some magic bins.

Why??? 

Because evey time I go and have a look they are filled up.

AND I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THAT HAPPENS !!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Using up all my stash would take away all the fun and enjoyment of looking at it and re-organizing it!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > I have wool from way back and I still buy more and I'm running out places where to put it. Hubby thinks I'm mad..... :-D
> ...


So I told him and he still thinks its a waste of space


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

riggy said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > riggy said:
> ...


What is his hobby/passion? Compare yours to his.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

KEgan said:


> their stash?? Come on fess up.


You're kidding, right? Hey, I just found that I have a "stash." It's a baby one to be sure, but it's there.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi, knit faster or try chrocheting, it is faster than knitting & you don't have to count stitches as often! (LOL)...Judy


Maybe U don't have to count, but I have to count MORE when I crochet or I get wonky edges. Sometimes, I get wonky edges even when iI DO count1 LOL


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh! I ran out of my stash yesterday! I can't believe it is ALL gone! I've got to get to the LYS today!!!! Otherwise, I'll probably EAT all evening! I got busy crocheting baby hats & knitting hats for older kids. Our church sends these things, among other stuff, to a Mission in New England. They really appreciate all we send them. We also collect gently used kids clothes to send along. A very poor Parish up there. We always get a thank you note whenever we send stuff.But...I've got to go out TODAY for more stash! Wish me luck & remind me I don't have to buy out the store today!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Love your expression "wonky edges"...I canjust picture it! Thanks for a new word!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Linda knits said:


> Roe,
> Don't know where in NYC you live, but have you discovred Smiley's Yarns yet? They are on Jamaica Ave, off Woodhaven Blvd in Queens, and accessible by subway (overhead, maybe A train?) and by bus.
> Linda


Now closed; but there's still Smileys in Manhattan.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


Astronomy, fixing his cars, and watching the news (groan)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

...bwahahaha! oh my gosh, if I EVER get to the bottom of my stash it'll be a miracle.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Once a year the hospital that my husband works for asks for donations of yarn or items made. I donate all my leftovers and then go out and buy more so I can make more things. I still have quite a stash and if I wouldn't buy any more yarn, I could still knit or crochet for years!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> Do you think that is sad, thinking of leaving instructions for distributing your yarn and books and magazines?. I have mentioned this to my daughter as i take pride in my collection of patterns and my yarn is almost more then i can ever use... have no more room to store more....


No, I don't think it's sad. Grannie gave me very explicit instructions about her private possessions while she was living. When she died, I had her list. There were no arguments between her friends and relations over a "Keepsake" to cherish with her blessed memory. She and Granddaddy had "burial insurance" that covered all their final expenses. too. Very wise thing to do.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i cant possibly use it all if i keep buying yours.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NO. We should all get together and knit stuff for all the kids who don't have grandmas or aunts or moms etc., to knit for them. :!:


salbee said:


> Maybe we knitting addicts should all get together with our stashes and knit the biggest scarf in the world.


----------



## MrsCrafty (Jul 25, 2012)

Use all my stash? No way. I like to gloat over it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

OR we could make sweaters and hats for kids who don't have grandmas/aunts, etc., to knit for them [or the grandmas/aunts, etc., don't have yarn to work with]. Use up some of the stash and do a good deed in the bargain! Hey, where do I sign up? :thumbup:


littlemissxmas said:


> salbee said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we knitting addicts should all get together with our stashes and knit the biggest scarf in the world.
> ...


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

PoodleMom said:


> Well, I'm about to cheat and get rid of most of my stash. My husband and I are going to Tijuana next month with our friend's group from church and build two houses and a school for disabled children. In addition to the building projects, we will also be running a day program for children in the community (not just those for whom we are building) and their mothers. The moms want any materials to make anything...they have nothing. We are bringing bolts of fabric and sewing supplies and, at our planning meeting last night, I mentioned that I had some yarn. Boy, did everyone's eye light up! So, my stash will get all used up, although not by me!
> 
> Excellent excuse to go shopping for more yarn, dontcha think?


Ok. Game on. We need your address!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

I swear it multiplies over night at my house.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I give it to a friend's Prayer Shawl group. Always used!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I will probably be buried with some of my yarn stash, although it is not large, I have a lot of misfit yarns when it comes to colors and textures... Maybe I should make an afghan for myself called, "Land of the Misfit Yarns". I've bought some colors that I just liked and haven't found anything to go with them... I think I like my new found idea!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect solution! Good idea...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Sure I do (haha) every time is see a pattern I want to try I go through my stash, I can't find anything I like its and good excuse to buy more and alas it usual winds up in my stash too. I have all the good intentions using it up, but don't we all?
I plan to do a MAJOR weeding out this summer and sell it as alot of it is in new condition stored wrapped and in clear sealed tubs ( hubby's idea to tape them shut so nothing could get in ie dust, smells bugs etc))with a note with whats in it ,how much and what colour.After my clear out this summer I will repack but this time I will take a picture too, to stick on the tub as I am a more visual person.
How can you tell I'm I'm married to a retired inventory manager he had that job for 35 years.He can be a little anal about my "inventory" skills system is but not negative, but I have to be honest and say he has done a great job in helping me keep things organized and tidy.
I realized I have to pare back when one of my sons asked me if I planned to live to 200 years old ( yes the stinker said 200!)as it would take at least that long to use up my stash.


----------

